# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Llotaria Kanadeze

## TAULANT

Kerkoje ndihme ne lidhje me llotarine Kanadeze kur fillon dhe ckritere duhen 
per ate llotari?

----------


## Diesel Industry

Shiko kete adresen

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp

----------


## TAULANT

shume flm per ndihmen dhe shume e bukur kjo shprehje

----------


## Diesel Industry

Kenaqsi e imja.

----------


## Dito

aktualisht a behen akoma lottaria kanadeze

----------


## tigri_verdheblu

kriteret qe duhen plotesuar per llotarin kanadeze

----------


## hekuran shehi

]Kerkoje ndihme ne lidhje me llotarine Kanadeze kur fillon dhe ckritere duhen 
per ate llotari?

----------


## Darius

Nuk ka llotari per Kanada. Te pakten jo ne kuptimin qe eshte per ne Amerike. Kanadaja perzgjedh kandidate per emigrim jo ne baze te rastesise po ne baze te kualifikimit qe ata kane. Ne varesi te kerkesave te momentin per profesione te ndryshme perzgjidhen dhe kandidate qe i nenshtrohen nje procesi disa vjecar perpara se te emigrojne ne Kanada. Per me shume informacion mund te konsultosh faqen zyrtare te qeverise kanadeze mbi emigrimin.

*Immigrate to Canada*

----------


## per ne kanada

> Nuk ka llotari per Kanada. Te pakten jo ne kuptimin qe eshte per ne Amerike. Kanadaja perzgjedh kandidate per emigrim jo ne baze te rastesise po ne baze te kualifikimit qe ata kane. Ne varesi te kerkesave te momentin per profesione te ndryshme perzgjidhen dhe kandidate qe i nenshtrohen nje procesi disa vjecar perpara se te emigrojne ne Kanada. Per me shume informacion mund te konsultosh faqen zyrtare te qeverise kanadeze mbi emigrimin.
> 
> *Immigrate to Canada*


Si i behet qe te ikim qe ktu.. si i behet te ikim ne kanada.. po patet ndonje info na i shkruani ktu ose te forumi ne fb.. nuk rrihet me ktu

----------

